

Show HN: Pretty Web and PDF Resumes with Bootstrap 3 - bliti
https://github.com/bliti/resume

======
bliti
Here is my own resume showcasing the project:

[http://bliti.github.io/resume/](http://bliti.github.io/resume/)

 _By the way, I 'm available for hire..._

